# Bob Sykes 1/1/10



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

out for about three hours, incredibly cold and windy, fished the tide change and picked up one 35" red on a grunt with the tail clipped....the grunts were out in force though...I dont know how its possible the get a sheepshead bait down without them getting to it first.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice red thanks for the report


----------



## PORKCHOP (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Red .. Man it looked cold out there


----------

